# button nur einmal verwendbar



## sncl_michi (4. Okt 2010)

hallo ich habe eine frage, ich mache gerade eine spielautomat, am anfang möchte ich, dass mein durch das drücken auf einen button ein startguthaben zu verfügung gestellt wird. soweit so gut  nur leider kann man den button ja immer wieder drücken un bekommt so beliebig viel guthaben, und das ist ja nicht sinn der sache! 
jetzt wollte ich frage, ob mir jemand sagen kann wie ich einen Button mache, der nur einmal gedrückt werden kann und dann deaktiviert wird.

vielen dank schonmal und gruß michi


----------



## Haave (4. Okt 2010)

Ich vermute mal, dass du einen JButton verwendest? Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre, den Button zu disablen:

```
button.setEnabled(false);
```

Eine andere (aber nicht sehr schöne) Möglichkeit wäre, den JButton komplett aus dem JFrame/JPanel zu kicken, so dass er nicht mehr sichtbar ist.


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Okt 2010)

U.U. (je nach LAF) könnte dann der Button ausgegraut werden, was evtll. nicht erwünscht ist.
Dann kann man auch den ActionListener entfernen: 
	
	
	
	





```
JButton#removeActionListener(ActionListener l)
```


----------



## Tomate_Salat (5. Okt 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> U.U. (je nach LAF) könnte dann der Button ausgegraut werden, was evtll. nicht erwünscht ist



Finde ich ganz gut. Man sieht den Button noch und weis: er ist aber nicht verfügbar. Vllt wäre auch der JToggleButton eine alternative. Solange man ihn nicht drücken kann, bleibt er "gedrückt", wenn man ihn drücken kann setzt du ihn auf normal-status

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------

